# I did a breakdown of one of John Powell's tracks from Ice Age 3.



## Samuel Stalder (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey all, hope you're all doing well!

I was curious as to the style of John Powell which I see most prominently in his Ice Age films so I took time to make a mockup of the track "Buck Returns" to really dive deep into his compositional style and how he uses all the sections of the orchestra.

I decided to share my findings here. (My favourite part is his percussion writing).




I hope this was of some insight into how he writes his music. (Or if you're like me and wondered how he wrote that particular track).


----------



## SteveK (Dec 22, 2020)

This is fascinating thank you! What a great piece as well.


----------



## Samuel Stalder (Dec 22, 2020)

SteveK said:


> This is fascinating thank you! What a great piece as well.



Thank you! ) The Ice Age scores are indeed quite cool. Plus, absolutely love Powell's writing style. Isolating each section really shows what go's on in his head.


----------

